# Question about Rid Ich Plus



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a question about treating with Ric Ich Plus. 

I've removed my charcoal bags out of my Fluval 405 and cut the backs off the filters in the Penguin 350 and removed the carbon there too and am doing 25% water changes before every treatment daily. I'm curious from others experience how long does the water stay blue. I'm wondering if the mechanical filters are picking up too much of the Ric Ich, as the water will get back to a clearish state pretty quickly, like 2 hrs or so. 

I wouldn't say its completely clear, but it also isn't near as blue as when I first treat the water and its fully dispersed in the tank. Does this sound like a problem?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I dont use carbon and what you describe sounds about normal from times I have used blue-colored meds. The med will dissipate over time.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

With the price of the carbon I'm considering not using it too, at least in the Fluval. The penguin filters come w/ the carbon already in them, but I'm sure there's a way to get around that w/ homemade mechanical filters.


Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They have filter material in your local store that you can use. Just cut it to the size you need.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> They have filter material in your local store that you can use. Just cut it to the size you need.


Thanks!

Oh also, I've read that the Rid Ich Plus is safe to use w/ the biological filtration. I assumed what I read on the container and on the web was correct and left my bio wheels and biomax in place, as they said it was safe for it, I know it needs to be treated too if I am going to keep it all.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

the staining that this medication will do to your lighter colored ornaments or clear air tubing is permanent. I suggest using salt and a heater over this medicine it works faster and better anyway. just remove anything you dont want stained. Good luck


----------

